# Mit einem Koi stimmt was nicht



## Nancy (23. März 2009)

Hallo,
ich melde mich heute für meinen Schwager weil ein Koi nicht OK ist, er ist ganz aufgebläht aber Wassersucht ist es wohl auch nicht.
Er hat das schon etwas länger, wie lange genau weiß ich nicht, der Fisch ist so um 4 Jahre alt.

Anbei die Fotos, würde mich freuen wenn einer helfen kann.

Grüße Nancy


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. März 2009)

*AW: Mit einem Koi stimmt was nicht*

Hallo Nancy,
BWS würde ich auch ausschließen  

Könnte ein Tumor sein, oder eine Laichverhärtung. Aber was tun  

Müssen wir wohl auf Rainer warten.


----------



## rainthanner (23. März 2009)

*AW: Mit einem Koi stimmt was nicht*

Hallo, 

mehr kann ich von hieraus leider auch nicht sagen. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Nancy (23. März 2009)

*AW: Mit einem Koi stimmt was nicht*

Ok danke ich werde es meinem Schwager mal weiterleiten, was macht man da einen Doc aufsuchen? bez wenn es eine Leichverhärtung ist kann man den Fisch ausräumen klar Tumor macht man nichts mehr.

Danke Nancy


----------



## axel (23. März 2009)

*AW: Mit einem Koi stimmt was nicht*

Hallo Nancy 

Würd sagen einen Doc aufsuchen .

Lg
axel


----------



## tattoo_hh (23. März 2009)

*AW: Mit einem Koi stimmt was nicht*

ich glaube laichverhärtung können wir wohl um diese zeit ausschließen....


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. März 2009)

*AW: Mit einem Koi stimmt was nicht*



tattoo_hh schrieb:


> ich glaube laichverhärtung können wir wohl um diese zeit ausschließen....



Nicht unbedingt, dass ist halt noch Laich vom letzten Jahr der nicht raus konnte/wollte  Aber ich tippe auch auf Tumor, ist bei Koi nicht ganz so selten.

Also ein Besuch beim Koi-Doc ist unvermeidbar


----------



## Mr Brain (23. März 2009)

*AW: Mit einem Koi stimmt was nicht*

Hallo Nancy!

Das gleiche war auch mit einem meiner Koi. Erst war die Körperform nur sehr rundlich aber mit der Zeit schwoll der Bauch immer mehr an und der Fisch trieb mit Bauch nach oben an der Wasseroberfläche - Vermutung Laichverhärtung. Wenig später starb der Koi dann, als ich ich sizierte, konnte ich aber keinen Laich feststellen, nur eine extrem geweitete Schwimmblase.
Ich habe die Vermutung, dass es wohl ein Tumor war.

PS. Kann irgendeiner mal ein Bild von Koilaich reinstellen?

mfg


----------



## Marlowe (24. März 2009)

*AW: Mit einem Koi stimmt was nicht*

Ihr Lieben!

Vor Wochen war ein Bericht im TV, der einen Koi-Doktor bei der Operation zeigte.
Der Koi im TV war voller Eiter/Tumor und schwamm Tage nach der OP
wieder munter umher. Das soll heißen, dass Heilungschancen durchaus bestehen können, wenn der Fisch so rundlich wurde.

Leider weiß ich weder Ortsangabe noch Adresse, aber evtl. hilft die Suche
irgendwo im Internet?

Viel Erfolg!


Sir Marlowe


----------



## mic_chief (24. März 2009)

*AW: Mit einem Koi stimmt was nicht*

Hallo Leute.

Der Bericht kam bei "Menschen, Tiere und Doktoren" auf VOX.

War übrigens der Hammer, wie der Doc den Koi ausgeräumt hat.


----------

